# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°31 débarque en kiosque

## Doc TB

Enfin arrivés dans notre bunker des îles Kerguelen et équipés de nos gilets par balles, nous pouvons désormais vous l’annoncer en toute sérénité : le nouveau CPC Hardware N°31 devrait débarquer en kiosque d’ici vendredi en région parisienne (et en tout début de semaine prochaine un peu partout en France). Les modestes précautions qui accompagnent la sortie de ce numéro sont dues à deux groupes de mécontents qui nous pourchassent depuis l’impression du magazine. D’un côté, une meute de barbus crasseux habillés aux couleurs du logiciel libre, nous accusant d’être des suppôts de Microsoft ; de l’autre, une horde d’attachés de presse armés de hallebardes, nous reprochant d’avoir profané quelques NDA pourtant signés par tous nos confrères (et accessoirement d’avoir tenu des propos incompatibles avec « une relation marketing saine »). Voyons ensemble le sommaire pour tenter d’expliquer leurs courroux.

Nous vous proposons d’abord une grande enquête sur Intel, et en particulier sur les multiples errances stratégiques qui ont émaillé ces dernières années. Avant d’en venir au présent, nous commencerons par une rétrospective depuis la création de la société en 1968, afin de mieux appréhender les méthodes de gestion des différents patrons. Aujourd’hui, beaucoup d’analystes financiers se réjouissent des plantureux bénéfices réalisés par l’actuel CEO grâce à sa politique de réduction drastique des couts (licenciements massifs, annulation de projets et même abandons de secteurs entiers). Nous chercherons de notre côté à en connaitre les conséquences à plus longs termes. Pour cela, nous avons laissé trainer nos oreilles pendant plus de 6 mois dans les coulisses d’Intel, des États-Unis au Vietnam en passant par la France et Israël. Une bonne vingtaine d’interviews en off, dont les informations ont été recoupées comme il se doit, nous ont permis de mieux appréhender les nombreuses difficultés que traversent actuellement la société.

Pour compléter notre analyse, nous décortiquerons l’évolution des architectures d’Intel à fréquence égale depuis 10 ans, de Cedar Mill (le dernier Pentium 4) à Kaby Lake (Core de 7e génération). Nous poursuivrons à ce propos notre article avec un test de cette « nouvelle » génération, censée être annoncée officiellement au CES mais largement disponible à la vente depuis mi-novembre chez la plupart des revendeurs asiatiques. Enfin, nous nous intéresserons au principal risque pour Intel en 2017 : le grand retour d’AMD. Nous avons pu tester pour l’occasion sur une plateforme AM4 et un processeur A12 Bristol Ridge mais aussi – surtout – un prototype de CPU Ryzen à 8 cœurs basé sur l’architecture Zen. Après un topo global sur cette nouvelle génération de processeur et leur architecture (avec probablement quelques détails encore non dévoilés officiellement), nous procéderons à une batterie de tests, tant sur des applications de rendus massivement multithreadées que sur quelques jeux vidéo. Nous terminerons par un point sur la consommation électrique des premiers échantillons. À noter que les résultats obtenus sur ce prototype ne peuvent être considérés que comme un aperçu des capacités de l’architecture Zen : les fréquences finales évolueront encore d’ici au lancement commercial.

Poursuivons donc notre aperçu du sommaire de ce nouveau CPC Hardware. Nous vous proposons également un dossier sur Linux en 2017 : où le trouve-t-on ? Que valent les différentes distributions ? Peuvent-elles vraiment remplacer Windows pour un usage classique ? Qu’est devenu Steam OS depuis notre dernier test ? Les Chromebooks peuvent-ils faire office de portable d’entrée de gamme décent ? Que pense Linus Torvald des derniers pilotes Nvidia ? Les réponses à toutes ces questions se trouvent justement dans cet article roboratif. Dans ce 31e opus, nous vous parlerons également du Cloud Gaming Shadow de Blade et du comportement des tout premiers prototypes fonctionnels. Nous testons également quelques bizarreries comme le nouveau processeur Vortex86 DX3 de DM&P, un Dual Core x86 à 1 GHz dont vous n’avez probablement jamais entendu parler. Fait-il mieux que Zen ? Suspense insoutenable… Une fois n’est pas coutume, nous disséquerons aussi la NES Classic Mini et la PS4 Pro, les deux consoles les plus courues de cette fin d’année. Tant qu’à parler de Nintendo, nous vous avons aussi concocté un petit historique de la société. Je vous parlerais bien également des boutons Dash d’Amazon ou de notre test du Pentium Pro, mais voilà : j’entends frapper à la porte du bunker…

----------


## ERISS

> un dossier sur Linux en 2017 : où le trouve-t-on ? Que valent les différentes distributions ? Peuvent-elles vraiment remplacer Windows pour un usage classique ? Qu’est devenu Steam OS depuis notre dernier test ? Les Chromebooks peuvent-ils faire office de portable d’entrée de gamme décent ? Que pense Linus Torvald des derniers pilotes Nvidia ?


_"Pourquoi il est partout sauf dans votre PC"_: Ça rejoint mon idée du manque de syndicat spécifique aux devs', au moins de jeux.
Le jeu pc se vend en masse, mais à des particuliers (pas à des organisations), qui ont actuellement des systèmes déjà implantés.
La non coopération des devs, au mieux l'émulation compétitive, leur liberté qui s'arrête là où commence celle de l'autre, au lieu qu'ils _décident_ que celle des autres en soit le prolongement, fait que ces indépendants n'ont pas la force de ne pas complètement se soumettre à un système. Le gros Gabbe-double a voulu profiter de ça pour avancer sa colonisation du pc, en utilisant Linux comme cheval-de-troi, mais les devs, au début séduits par ce qu'un gros semble être dans leur désir d'indépendance, ne sont pas cons: non, Steam-OS n'est pas une alternative (libre) à Windows, c'est juste un concurrent prétendant à l'hégémonie propriétaire.
Ça me rappelle ce film sur les indies, où un dev est complètement angoissé en attente de la sortie de son jeu sur une plateforme spécifique: où s'arrête l'indépendance... S'il avait véritablement été indépendant, il n'aurait pas été si angoissé. S'il avait eu la force d'imposer sa plateforme, ou son système sur pc. Évidemment _tout seul_ c'est impossible... Il manque un linux (ou autre?) *de jeu* conçu par un consensus de(s) devs (et de joueurs connaisseurs, probablement)...

----------


## julek

Bon j'ai fait tous les kiosques du coin aujourd'hui mais il n'est pas encore là...  ::'(:  

Sinon pour Linux j'ai une Debian stable à la maison sur laquelle je joue et il faut reconnaître qu'il y a quand même de plus en plus de AAA, même si sur ce plan le système n'arrive pas à la cheville de Windows. Si vous voulez suivre l'actu à ce niveau : http://www.gamingonlinux.com Pour un usage classique (bureautique, internet, multimédia) il n'a aucun souci pour remplacer l'OS de Redmond mais par contre il lui manque certains logiciels comme Photoshop, et désolé mais GIMP est une bouse immonde en terme d'ergonomie. Krita serait ce qui se rapproche le plus d'une alternative utilisable.

Alors oui j'ai Steam sous Linux mais jamais je ne passerai sous SteamOS. Il y a une différence entre avoir un service isolé sur la machine que je démarre et arrête quand je veux et avoir un système dont je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il fait derrière. Pour le reste il est vrai que je préfère avoir un système à 99% libre mais dont je profite à fond plutôt qu'un système 100% libre qui ne marche pas. Et il faut reconnaître qu'il est difficile d'imaginer de bons jeux libres. Les moteurs peuvent l'être sans problème, mais les données...

----------


## losteden

> Bon j'ai fait tous les kiosques du coin aujourd'hui mais il n'est pas encore là...


Tu aurais pu t'éviter de chercher. :^_^: 



> le nouveau CPC Hardware N°31 devrait débarquer en kiosque *d’ici vendredi en région parisienne* (et en *tout début de semaine prochaine un peu partout en France*)

----------


## Jul Marston

Dispo ce jeudi matin à Auxerre, va comprendre

----------


## baldesarini

P*tain un Auxerrois ! J'aurais jamais cru lire ça ici  :^_^:

----------


## AMDS

Disponible ce matin dans le Baillargeois (86)

----------


## julek

> Tu aurais pu t'éviter de chercher.


"d'ici vendredi" = entre aujourd'hui et vendredi au plus tard. Ils auraient écrit "à partir de vendredi" je n'aurais pas cherché.

----------


## Tilt

Vous faites fort là il a l'air bien ce numéro !

----------


## Sylla

Vous assurez pas quand même: c'est pas dur de maintenir une relation marketing saine! Y a qu'à faire comme les autres  ::happy2:: 

Blague à part, j'espère qu'il arrivera vite dans les boîtes aux lettres  ::wub:: 

Edit: purée, je suis devenu "naze" non mais y a pas des titres plus mieux?

----------


## julek

Je confirme que ce numéro est top, enfin... comme d'hab quoi. ;-)

----------


## gros_bidule

Page 63 : la prochaine fois, serait-il possible d'éviter ces petites barres vert/bleu foncé avec du texte noir ? C'est très difficile à lire.
Ce n'est pas la première fois que des graphiques rendent mal une fois imprimés (j'imagine que la version numérique rend mieux, ou bien vous êtes un peu léger sur la relecture).
Merci.

[edit] Même remarque page 17, moins grave mais ça reste inconfortable, en particulier si on lit le mag dans un train (ou wc, où l'éclairage n'est pas forcément top).

----------


## Cath the cat

Non, non, rien n'a changé   ::w00t:: 

Je n'aurais jamais cru que l'équipe de CPC hardware était aussi âgée que moi !!

Bon alors je réponds :

Isabelle, Isabelle ...

----------


## Jujukaka

Bonjour, 

pour info, WCCFTECH a posté des captures d'écran des tests de Ryzen. http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-review-leaked/
Ils ont même mis la couverture complète de CanardPC Hardware à la fin de leur article.

----------


## Rocca

> Bonjour, 
> 
> pour info, WCCFTECH a posté des captures d'écran des tests de Ryzen. http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-review-leaked/
> Ils ont même mis la couverture complète de CanardPC Hardware à la fin de leur article.


En effet, c'est exactement les mêmes graphiques que j'ai lu hier  ::o: 


Sinon, serait-il possible de savoir pourquoi les i5 6600 K limitent-ils les cartes, types GTX 1060 sur crysis 3 par exemple, sur les écran 144 hz ?

En effet, y'a pas mal de monde qui se dit CPU limited sur les écrans 144 Hz. J'aimerais savoir pourquoi les dits écrans mangent-il autant de CPU ?

----------


## Dandu

T'as des exemples ? A part le fait qu'il faut idéalement atteindre 144 fps, je vois pas le problème

----------


## rootGG

C'est commandé pour moi, je suis vraiment impatient de lire mon premier CPC Hardware :D

----------


## the_protanogist

> "the hardware guru Doc Teraboule"


 :B):

----------


## Gigax

"Nul doute que ce nouveau format "ATX" fera long feu vu ses coûteux inconvénients..."  :^_^:

----------


## banditbandit

> Bonjour, 
> 
> pour info, WCCFTECH a posté des captures d'écran des tests de Ryzen. http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-review-leaked/
> Ils ont même mis la couverture complète de CanardPC Hardware à la fin de leur article.





> "the hardware guru Doc Teraboule"


Ils pompent sans vergogne sur le magazine, allant jusqu'à publier des pages de résultats, c'est quand même limite comme comportement même si ils citent leur source.

----------


## ludoatcanard

Salut bandes de Canards!

Pour les expats en quête de lecture de qualité, c'est pour quand la sortie sur support électronique de type epresse, pressreader, PasTrèsPressé, whatnot?  ::huh::

----------


## olivarius

C'est bien tout ce teasing mais moi je n'ai toujours rien reçu

----------


## moimadmax

Y'a un truc que je comprends pas avec la PS4 pro. Pourquoi elle réduit ses performance quand elle fait tourner un jeu PS4 normale ? C'est pas que pour les console le "temps" du jeu est tiré de la fréquence CPU comme l'était quelques premiers jeux PC.
Sur un PC les jeux tourne pareil (temporellement parlant) indépendamment de la fréquence tant que le CPU ne sature pas. Car pourquoi pas tout garder à fond pour garder un fps correcte même en cas de scène chargées. A moins que ça soit purement philosophique pour  être certains que la pro se comporte comme la normale quand on ne lui demande pas de la HD. Et ainsi éviter que des jeux non HD ne soit compatible que sur la pro.

Et pour linux dans certains cas c'est plus facile que windows. J'ai été infoutu de réparer le windows Update (bloqué sur recherche des MàJ) d'un windows 7, en testant moult bidouille à l'aveugle trouvées sur internet. Car j'avais pas d'autres indication que cette stupide barre qui pouvait tourner plusieurs heures sur "Recherche des mises à jour" Rien dans les Evénements bien sûr. Alors que (bien que ça ne m'est jamais arrivé) sous linux un problème de la sorte est souvent vite réglé. Malgré les faibles part de marché, j'ai toujours trouvé la solution rapidement en copiant/collant le message d'erreur dans un moteur de recherche. Car c'est vrai qu'en général il faut moins bidouiller pour qu'un windows fonctionne, mais quand ça part en cacahuète ça devient vite galère car il est difficile de savoir où ça coince.

----------


## Gigax

C'était une histoire de résolution de base. La PS4 normale calcule l'image en 1080p alors que pour le même jeu, la PS4 Pro va la calculer en 1440p avant de downscaler l'image pour donner du 1080p selon la résolution que tu demandes. Ce qui peut donner des situations où le jeu est moins fluide parce que la PS4 Pro est deux fois plus puissante que la PS4, alors qu'il y a 4x plus de pixel entre le 1080p et le 1440p.

----------


## Elian

L'article sur Intel fait peur quand même.

----------


## gros_bidule

Il faut relativiser quand on le lit, car le ton du mag est souvent alarmiste, ou rude.
Prenons le passage au 10nm. Il semblerait que finalement ça se passe pas trop mal. Pas idéalement, certes, mais ce n'est pas non plus le fiasco prédit par le mag il y a de ça quelques numéros.

Ceci dit, je préfère mille fois un mag honnête et critique qu'un mag de vendus  ::):

----------


## Dandu

> Y'a un truc que je comprends pas avec la PS4 pro. Pourquoi elle réduit ses performance quand elle fait tourner un jeu PS4 normale ? C'est pas que pour les console le "temps" du jeu est tiré de la fréquence CPU comme l'était quelques premiers jeux PC.
> Sur un PC les jeux tourne pareil (temporellement parlant) indépendamment de la fréquence tant que le CPU ne sature pas. Car pourquoi pas tout garder à fond pour garder un fps correcte même en cas de scène chargées. A moins que ça soit purement philosophique pour  être certains que la pro se comporte comme la normale quand on ne lui demande pas de la HD. Et ainsi éviter que des jeux non HD ne soit compatible que sur la pro.


Sur PC, c'est pris en compte parce que les développeurs savent qu'il y a pleins de PC différents, je suppose que certains jeux se synchronisent sur des trucs dépendant de la console et de ses spécifications, donc que changer la fréquence CPU (ou GPU) pouvait poser des soucis dans une certaine mesure.

----------


## Foudge

Le message caché a provoqué quelques news :
http://www.ginjfo.com/actualites/com...oling-20161229
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd...hz-on-air.html
http://www.funkykit.com/news/pc-comp...lock-5ghz-air/
https://www.techpowerup.com/229090/a...k-5-ghz-on-air
http://digiworthy.com/2016/12/29/eas...ocks-5ghz-air/
https://www.computerbase.de/2016-12/...-hinweis-code/

Simple boutade ou réelle révélation ?  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

> Sur PC, c'est pris en compte parce que les développeurs savent qu'il y a pleins de PC différents, je suppose que certains jeux se synchronisent sur des trucs dépendant de la console et de ses spécifications, donc que changer la fréquence CPU (ou GPU) pouvait poser des soucis dans une certaine mesure.


Le CPU de la PS4 ne modifie t-il pas sa fréquence dynamiquement pour économiser l'énergie, comme sur PC ? Il serait étonnant qu'il tourne à la même fréquence 100% du temps.

----------


## Old_Bear

En relisant une nouvelle fois ce n°31, je sais pourquoi je suis accro et abonné à ce Canard plein de lapins ... un comble pour un ours  :B):

----------


## Geekette

Putain les louslous ! Que de frissons ce matin en lisant les précisions sur le numéro. Ah lala, on ressent les gènes du mag joystick qui sont encore là. On ressent l'experience et la maturité des éditeurs. On ressent le code et la conduite. Ces autres jeunes journalistes d'aujourd'hui sont plus des commerciaux cracheur de communiqué presse que de vrai reporter. LONG LIVE CPC.

Vous etes le seul magazine papier que j'achète !!!! Ah on leur à bien montré qu'on sait encore faire des trucs, nous, vous, ensemble... Ah lalala... La larme à l'oeil je vous dit. Tres beau cadeau de noel !!! Continuez comme ca jusqu'à la mort.

bises

----------


## NicMic

Avec la dématérialisation, on ne peut plus accepter les contrats juste en ouvrant une pochette.
Du coup, nouvelle méthode : suffit de s'approcher à moins de 10m d'un CPU pour être engagé par un NDA  ::P:

----------


## canardpc31

"une meute de barbus crasseux habillés aux couleurs du logiciel libre"  ET VOUS, VOUS ETES DES CRANES RASES BIEN PROPRES AVEC CROIX GAMMEE   


> Enfin arrivés dans notre bunker des îles Kerguelen et équipés de nos gilets par balles, nous pouvons désormais vous l’annoncer en toute sérénité : le nouveau CPC Hardware N°31 devrait débarquer en kiosque d’ici vendredi en région parisienne (et en tout début de semaine prochaine un peu partout en France). Les modestes précautions qui accompagnent la sortie de ce numéro sont dues à deux groupes de mécontents qui nous pourchassent depuis l’impression du magazine. D’un côté, une meute de barbus crasseux habillés aux couleurs du logiciel libre, nous accusant d’être des suppôts de Microsoft ; de l’autre, une horde d’attachés de presse armés de hallebardes, nous reprochant d’avoir profané quelques NDA pourtant signés par tous nos confrères (et accessoirement d’avoir tenu des propos incompatibles avec « une relation marketing saine »). Voyons ensemble le sommaire pour tenter d’expliquer leurs courroux.  Nous vous proposons d’abord une grande enquête sur Intel, et en particulier sur les multiples errances stratégiques qui ont émaillé ces dernières années. Avant d’en venir au présent, nous commencerons par une rétrospective depuis la création de la société en 1968, afin de mieux appréhender les méthodes de gestion des différents patrons. Aujourd’hui, beaucoup d’analystes financiers se réjouissent des plantureux bénéfices réalisés par l’actuel CEO grâce à sa politique de réduction drastique des couts (licenciements massifs, annulation de projets et même abandons de secteurs entiers). Nous chercherons de notre côté à en connaitre les conséquences à plus longs termes. Pour cela, nous avons laissé trainer nos oreilles pendant plus de 6 mois dans les coulisses d’Intel, des États-Unis au Vietnam en passant par la France et Israël. Une bonne vingtaine d’interviews en off, dont les informations ont été recoupées comme il se doit, nous ont permis de mieux appréhender les nombreuses difficultés que traversent actuellement la société.  Pour compléter notre analyse, nous décortiquerons l’évolution des architectures d’Intel à fréquence égale depuis 10 ans, de Cedar Mill (le dernier Pentium 4) à Kaby Lake (Core de 7e génération). Nous poursuivrons à ce propos notre article avec un test de cette « nouvelle » génération, censée être annoncée officiellement au CES mais largement disponible à la vente depuis mi-novembre chez la plupart des revendeurs asiatiques. Enfin, nous nous intéresserons au principal risque pour Intel en 2017 : le grand retour d’AMD. Nous avons pu tester pour l’occasion sur une plateforme AM4 et un processeur A12 Bristol Ridge mais aussi – surtout – un prototype de CPU Ryzen à 8 cœurs basé sur l’architecture Zen. Après un topo global sur cette nouvelle génération de processeur et leur architecture (avec probablement quelques détails encore non dévoilés officiellement), nous procéderons à une batterie de tests, tant sur des applications de rendus massivement multithreadées que sur quelques jeux vidéo. Nous terminerons par un point sur la consommation électrique des premiers échantillons. À noter que les résultats obtenus sur ce prototype ne peuvent être considérés que comme un aperçu des capacités de l’architecture Zen : les fréquences finales évolueront encore d’ici au lancement commercial.  Poursuivons donc notre aperçu du sommaire de ce nouveau CPC Hardware. Nous vous proposons également un dossier sur Linux en 2017 : où le trouve-t-on ? Que valent les différentes distributions ? Peuvent-elles vraiment remplacer Windows pour un usage classique ? Qu’est devenu Steam OS depuis notre dernier test ? Les Chromebooks peuvent-ils faire office de portable d’entrée de gamme décent ? Que pense Linus Torvald des derniers pilotes Nvidia ? Les réponses à toutes ces questions se trouvent justement dans cet article roboratif. Dans ce 31e opus, nous vous parlerons également du Cloud Gaming Shadow de Blade et du comportement des tout premiers prototypes fonctionnels. Nous testons également quelques bizarreries comme le nouveau processeur Vortex86 DX3 de DM&P, un Dual Core x86 à 1 GHz dont vous n’avez probablement jamais entendu parler. Fait-il mieux que Zen ? Suspense insoutenable… Une fois n’est pas coutume, nous disséquerons aussi la NES Classic Mini et la PS4 Pro, les deux consoles les plus courues de cette fin d’année. Tant qu’à parler de Nintendo, nous vous avons aussi concocté un petit historique de la société. Je vous parlerais bien également des boutons Dash d’Amazon ou de notre test du Pentium Pro, mais voilà : j’entends frapper à la porte du bunker…

----------


## moimadmax

```
Echelle du second degré
1                                                                                                                                                             2
|======|==============================================================|
               ^-Vous êtes ici
```

PS : Je suis un utilisateur de Debian à 95 %
Les 5 % viennent de mon PC de jeu que j'utilise comme une Xbox.

----------


## Polykaa

Petite question toute bête,  mais le dernier numéro ne semble pas disponible sur la plateforme "epresse" http://www.epresse.fr/magazine/canard-pc-hardware 
Est-ce normal ? Doit on utiliser un autre service pour le récupérer ?

----------


## Dandu

> Le CPU de la PS4 ne modifie t-il pas sa fréquence dynamiquement pour économiser l'énergie, comme sur PC ? Il serait étonnant qu'il tourne à la même fréquence 100% du temps.


La fréquence max ne bouge pas (et dans un jeu, je suppose qu'il est en fréquence max). Mais bon, je suppute un peu, mais j'imagine qu'ils ont une bonne raison de brider.




> Petite question toute bête,  mais le dernier numéro ne semble pas disponible sur la plateforme "epresse" http://www.epresse.fr/magazine/canard-pc-hardware 
> Est-ce normal ? Doit on utiliser un autre service pour le récupérer ?


Ca arrive avec un peu de retard sur ePresse, c'est normal (ça évite le piratage)

----------


## Elian

Ce numéro était vraiment très réussi. GG

----------


## olivarius

Quelle est la procédure pour les malchanceux abonnés qui ne l'ont toujours pas reçu ? 
Vous me faites envie avec tous vos commentaires !

----------


## gros_bidule

Vas mettre un message sur http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29662-Probl%C3%A8me-abonnement-pas-de-Canard-dans-la-boite-aux-lettres  :;):

----------


## Grizus

Salut les gars 
Ayant vu l'easter egg (ZenOC@air=5G) du numéro 31 (le code binaire page 10)
Je me suis intéressé au code binaire du numéro 30 et voilà ce que j'ai trouvé
ZenD ception

----------


## znokiss

> Quelle est la procédure pour les malchanceux abonnés qui ne l'ont toujours pas reçu ? 
> Vous me faites envie avec tous vos commentaires !


En fait, y'a même un lien dispo via ton compte, dans ton espace "Mon Compte" sur le site CPC, vers "gérer mes abonnements".

----------


## Rolapin

très chouette numéro, que ce soit lmes infos sur le Zen, sur Intel, sur le Shadow, sur la mini-NES. Vraiment un super taff. Et c'est toujours drôle et intéressant à lire ! Bravo  ::):

----------


## Old_Bear

Grosse dissonance cognitive induite par le choix de la carte-mère haut de gamme page 12  ::w00t:: 

Le titre est *ASUS Z170-P*
Le corps du texte ainsi que l'image se réfèrent à la *Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P*

----------


## olivarius

> En fait, y'a même un lien dispo via ton compte, dans ton espace "Mon Compte" sur le site CPC, vers "gérer mes abonnements".





> Vas mettre un message sur http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29662-Probl%C3%A8me-abonnement-pas-de-Canard-dans-la-boite-aux-lettres


Merci pour les infos.
Je vais faire ça  :;):

----------


## Dandu

> Grosse dissonance cognitive induite par le choix de la carte-mère haut de gamme page 12 
> 
> Le titre est *ASUS Z170-P*
> Le corps du texte ainsi que l'image se réfèrent à la *Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P*


Rahhh, encore un souci de relecture (désolé)

----------


## bluesnakes

Un petit coucou pour vous dire que j'ai beaucoup aimé ce numéro  ::):  

Je trouvais parfois que les précédents  tournaient en rond (pas toujours de gros dossier, et je ne suis pas féru d'électronique...). Là entre le dossier intel, celui qui fait râler les barbus  ::trollface::  et le teaser sur le suivi des perfs des cartes graphiques  ::wub:: 


PS : j'ai décodé les "messages" des 2 numéros précédents, certains sont remonté plus loin ? Il y a des messages intéressants (à part l'igp amd sur des proc intel) ?
PS 2 : heureusement que personne (?) n'a déchiffré celui du numéro précédent, il y aurait eu une hécatombre de fanboy amd  ::trollface::

----------


## moimadmax

> PS 2 : heureusement que personne (?) n'a déchiffré celui du numéro précédent, il y aurait eu une hécatombre de fanboy amd





> Je me suis intéressé au code binaire du numéro 30 et voilà ce que j'ai trouvé
> ZenD ception


Et j'ai aussi adoré ce numéro.

----------


## bluesnakes

J'ai écrit trop vite (pas pour le numéro qu'est bien, non  ::ninja:: )

On a déchiffré le zen deception avec ce numéro, et avec la préview on est rassuré sur les perf de zen.

Mais il y a 2 ou 3 mois on n'en savait rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Cedski

Ah mais c'est carrément le numéro de la décennie vu les dossiers là !!  ::O:   ::o: 

Du coup tout internet pompe... (genre l’article avec les scans...  :nawak:  ) j'ai même pas lu, j'attendrais de l'avoir en papier...

----------


## Pifou

> Il faut relativiser quand on le lit, car le ton du mag est souvent alarmiste, ou rude.
> Prenons le passage au 10nm. Il semblerait que finalement ça se passe pas trop mal. Pas idéalement, certes, mais ce n'est pas non plus le fiasco prédit par le mag il y a de ça quelques numéros.
> 
> Ceci dit, je préfère mille fois un mag honnête et critique qu'un mag de vendus


Je suis de l'avis de l 'article, ça puduk pour Intel, sur la base des rumeurs suivantes :
 Apple prépare le terrain au passage sur ARM, plausible vu que ça déjà produit avec le passage du PowerPC au x86, et malgré leurs accords à l'époque avec Motorola. Micromou est prêt pour la plateforme ARM avec Win10, et vu leur puissance de frappe, le dev d'une émul x86 est largement pas du domaine de la science-fiction, ce genre de choses a déjà était par le passé par des boites avec des moyens largement inférieures (j'ai au moins un exemple en tête sur Amiga). 

Et dans les faits, Intel est totalement largué sur le marché SoC, et NVidia leur taille des croupières énorme dans le domaine des centres de calcul, leurs ingé font un gros boulot depuis 3/4 ans pour aider à l'implémentation de leurs architecture en les dépêchant directement auprès des acheteurs pour aider à mettre en place les besoin en calculs des scientifiques.

Intel à beaucoup trop de retard technique sur les domaines qui sont porteurs actuellement.
Il n' y a que la magie de la réputation qui pourrait les empêcher de tomber trop bas, mais dans le domaine de l'info, c'est rarement le cas, la dégringolade arrive vite après une baisse de forme. Ya qu'en bagnole/moto qu'on arrive à vendre de la merde pour un logo.

----------


## Dandu

Pour Apple, le principal problème, c'est pas directement les perfs (les puces Apple arrivent au même niveau de perfs pour un core que les Intel) mais les applications. Le Mac App Store est pas assez utilisé pour forcer le passage en ARM en obligeant les devs à recompiler en ARM. Et du coup, les perfs deviennent un problème : émuler du x86 sur du ARM, c'est pas rapide. Lors du passage PowerPC -> x86, l'émulation imposait déjà un coût élevé en perfs alors même que les premiers x86 chez Apple remplaçait des G4 poussifs (avec un gros gain en perfs brute). Les pros sont restés assez longtemps sur les gros G5, parce qu'en émulation, même sur un Mac Pro avec un quad core, c'était à des années lumières d'un G5 rapide. Ici, dans le meilleur des cas, Apple peut proposer à peu près la même chose en perfs que ce qu'Intel propose (ce qui est déjà une performance, en soit).

Chez Microsoft, le problème des perfs rend le passage impossible à moyen terme. Même chez Qualcomm, les puces ARM sont vraiment (beaucoup) plus lentes que les puces Intel. L'émulation x86 annoncée, ça risque d'^tre un massacre (et en plus limité à du code 32 bits). Actuellement, un ARM rapide (hors architecture Apple/nVidia) c'est du niveau d'un Atom sur du code natif, en émulation, ça risque donc d'être un veau. Pour que ça marche, faudrait que Microsoft arrive à imposer ses outils de dev' modernes au lieu de l'antique Win32. C'est pas gagné.

Après, il reste l'option "Microsoft sort de sa manche un CPU ARM performant". C'est possible, ils ont une licence architecture et Apple l'a bien fait.

Actuellement, quoi qu'on puisse en penser, y a qu'Intel (et dans une moindre mesure AMD) qui propose une gamme complète de CPU performants de l'entrée de gamme au haut de gamme. Dans le monde ARM, les contraintes de consommation classiques font qu'on a pas de solution adaptée à une machine de bureau actuellement (ou même un PC portable de jeux). Après, comme y a pas de marché actuellement, personne montre ce type de puces (si ça existe), ça fait un biais. Un core Denver ou un Apple A10 avec un gros TDP, ça n'existe pas publiquement, donc on sait pas ce que ça pourrait donner.

Mais c'est clair qu'en mobile et en "pro" (calcul), Intel (et le x86 en général) est largué.

----------


## GrAmS

Dommage de ne pas avoir parlé du logiciel LinuxLive USB Creator (http://www.linuxliveusb.com/fr/home) dans votre article sur Linux.
Utilitaire super pratique pour récupérer des ISO des différentes distrib, et les mettre sur une clé bootable.

Un tel outil permet de donner envie de tester tellement c'est simple.

Sinon bon mag', comme d'habitude.

----------

